# Recommendations for Compassionate Care strains



## BlueSmoke (Nov 7, 2008)

Now that Michigan has legalized medical marijuana, the wife and I have decided to assist the truly ill with a supply.  I am talking about MJ for severe pain management, cancer care, and the like.  Here is what we are trying to decide.

We want to grow 5 strains, but want to choose strains that provide the most benefit, and a wide spectrum of use.  I don't have any idea what the dispensaries normally carry, so I need some assistance.

I am also wanting to know how the dispensaries price, and if they use a sliding scale based on the patients ability to pay.  We are doing this to help folks out, and provide a small additional income to let my wife continue to work from home.

Thanks, and Blue Skies!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 7, 2008)

as far as strain goes, i would look for THC content and go for the highest..i know i prefer  my meds to be mega potent


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 7, 2008)

If you are asking these questions, you are not ready.

To open a dispensary in a state that just legalized MMJ, get a GREAT laywer.

Now, I'm not tryin' to knock u, but it's alot harder then it seems. I see you are a first time grower. I would concentrate on perfecting ONE strain first.

To TRULY help folks, you must grow superior herb. That is the first step.

Pricing completley depends on strain and "harvestability", meaning low/high yielder.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2008)

think the best way is to just help 1 or 2 out and get free bud for yourself. keep the money thing out (why the feds are so hard on it in cali but not like oregon or other states where its kept low key) let them buy your supplies n stuff.treat it as a co-op. but finding the right strains for pain management takes a lot of work. different strains and phenos of strains do different things. gotta find the one that works.


----------



## BlueSmoke (Nov 7, 2008)

That is the plan.  Help maybe 3-4 people, and keep a little for myself.  I just want to make sure that I am providing the best that I can.


----------



## BlueSmoke (Nov 7, 2008)

Also, I have no plans of opening a dispensary.  Like I said above...3-4 patients that I would deliver to.  Keeps it out of my house, and don't have to worry about storefront.  

I am looking for small batch grows of different strains, and looking for recommendations of strains to grow first.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.sanfranciscocannabisclubs.com/medical-marijuana/strains/

This may help you out Blue Smoke.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 7, 2008)

Like you already know it will take some time to perfect the strains you feel, and your patients feel really work. I think it is great you want to help grow meds for people. I don't know your growing experience level now, and it really doesn't matter anyways, but by the time you get into it you will have it down well if you get started soon.


----------



## leafminer (Nov 10, 2008)

I can seriously recommend Aurora Afghan, my last (first grow of it) produced some really primo bud. I rate it for your purpose because:
1. It has none of the paranoid effects I've got tired of with sativas.
2. It is extremely potent; the seed bank rates it as the strongest indica they have, and I wouldn't disagree. A thin roll of a standard zigzag: one toke will make you feel just totally happy. Two, you will be wandering about going "I feel fine" and humming songs. The whole J, and you'll be either stunned or asleep.
3. It is a low-height grow. Low or no smell; I don't need any carbon filter, which is a big bonus so far as I am concerned. Just goes to show that stink doesn't necessarily mean strength.
Downside: I rate the grow as more difficult than the average strain. Relatively hard to germinate. But easy to reveg and maintain permanently.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 10, 2008)

As a med-user and a grower here in Michigan I would recommend a strain called Free Leonard...it is easy to grow, produces well and is an excellent pain reliever. Also, it was bred by an in-state breeder. It is G-13 X Butterscotch Hawaiian. I'm in the middle of a grow of her as we speak. Everyone who tries her wants more, more, more...

Peace...j.b.


----------

